# personality change after kittens



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

I had heard that after cats have kittens there personalities change. I was just wondering if there was anyone who had a cat that became more affectionate after having kittens or if all cats that have had a litter become more distant.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My girl has gotten a bit more distant, although to be fair, I'm not sure whether this is because of kittening, because I've kept her daughter who is an attention hog and Tia doesn't like to share, or because she came from a background of many cats and not enough human contact, so is used to other cats muscling in for attention. She's still cuddleable, but she doesn't stick to me like glue any more.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughters cat had a litter (went in to be spayed at 6 months but was already pregnant so we let her have them - all kittens were homes by the family
before anyone asks LOL.) She became very odd afterwards, would only go in certain rooms, growled a lot (the Tom must have got in through a window and we think the deed happened in the lounge as she would be very scared in there after) My daughter kept a male kitten and when he reached 6 months the mother cat hated him and would attack him all the time. They have since moved and she is now a lot calmer, but she is still very tempermental. Years ago I had a cat that had kittens and afterwards kept spraying everywhere just like a tom cat, and used to wee on furniture, toys etc nightmare!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've found the bond between me and my girls actually increases once they've had a litter. I've always put it down to me being there for the birth and that I sleep in the kitten room for a couple of weeks or so after the kittens are born. When the cat goes on to have a second litter one of the ways I know she's pregnant before there are any physical signs is an increased affection for me over other members of the family. They don't seem to forget the wonder of that previous shared experience any more than I do


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend has noticed her cats being more affectionate when pregnant, but mostly their personalities have been fairly unchanged afterwards except for one. She became far more relaxed and outgoing during pregnancy and has stayed that way.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree. The bond definitely deepens. Perhaps this is why mine doesn't stick to me like glue any more as she's secure enough to know that I'll always be around for her. She's become much more outgoing, but still, she's lost her cuddly age that she had before they came along.

I suppose even that is difficult to say though, as one might argue that you get so used to the increased affection during pregnancy that you can't really look at it from a subjective point of view ehen that goes away.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I guess it depends on the cat. I just hope lily doesn't change much after having her kittens. She should be having them any day now.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just depends on the cat, some want to know you after, some dont, just one of those things with breeding you dont know and have to deal with after if they dont want to know you etc


----------



## Dee83 (9 mo ago)

SloanMahria said:


> I had heard that after cats have kittens there personalities change. I was just wondering if there was anyone who had a cat that became more affectionate after having kittens or if all cats that have had a litter become more distant.


I basically had a stray adopt my boyfriend and I despite us trying to keep her outside. She turned out to be pregnant. She JUST had her kittens and she used to hate having a face close to hers and she'd run off and she refused to be a lap cat but would sit next to you. Today she not only has sat in my lap more she actually snuggled on my chest and put her nose right up against my face. (My heart melted!) She was originally a stray and very timid but quickly warmed up to us when she came up pregnant. I do worry she's affectionate cause she doesn't feel good after having her babies and she's asking for help. She didn't seem to know she was in labor and was kinda freaking out so I stayed with her to keep her calm til she figured out what was going on.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

SloanMahria said:


> I had heard that after cats have kittens there personalities change. I was just wondering if there was anyone who had a cat that became more affectionate after having kittens or if all cats that have had a litter become more distant.


Hello,

I dont have as much experience but I did recently take care of a queen cat and she is still with me now. When she started having labour she got very affectionate to me and clingy. Her kitten died but she was still very clingy after (even till now, but its reduced a bit). When labour started and after labour she got extremely aggressive to other cats she was previously friends with her and would viciously attack them as soon as she saw them.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

At 10 years old, this has to be the oldest zombie thread I've ever seen resurrected!!!

Cats who are pregnant or who have recently given birth are flooded with hormones which aid bonding and mothering, so they become more affectionate, some may become more aggressive. These hormones gradually recede and the cat will return to their normal selves.


----------

